# A cool glitch that can quickly get you infinite bells quickly.



## Izzy Reincarnated

Oj, so me and a friend figured this out around last Winter. I thought it would be nice to share. This is a glitch that can easily come in handy if you are in need of some quick money during the summer time when the beetles are out. 
--This glitch is %100 safe.--

Requirements: 
The month of July (when the beetles are out)
Palm trees planted on your beach (A good amount for beetles to spawn)
A net.
Empty pockets.
--------------
So let's get started! I am going to explain how this glitch works. 

~~First, you need to make sure you're pockets are empty and you are holding a net. Go on to the train tracks using your net. (If you don't know how to do the net glitch you basically press and hold a and walk as slowly as possible into the train tracks, you will slowly go through he boundary.) Then, once you are on the train tracks, go to where the red part of the train tracks are. They can be either to your left or right. Go all the way you can run. Now, using your net, glitch either left or right depending on where you red bridge is, all the way until you fall next to a huge rock. Once you have fallen travel all the way South (You can also travel North but South is safer and I will be assuming you are traveling South as I continue the explanation.) Keep on running until you have reached the bottom corner of your whole town. Past this, there will be nothing but a dark abyss. That is where you want to go. After you pass the bottom of your whole town, take your net out if you already haven't and swing it, it will show that you're town is still there but it's invisible and the only way to see it is to swing your net. Keep traveling south, to where the beach is and the palm trees. Wait until a beetle spawns, you keep running and swinging your net to check but be sure you're at a distance where if you do swing your net you won't scare anything off. Once you see a beetle, walk toward it by holding A with the net. You will see your footsteps on the beach and you won't be able to see yourself while you holding A. This is where hand-eye coordination comes in. Be sure you are facing the bug and once you get close to it, swing your net at it. Sometimes I mess up and swing the wrong way or I'm sometimes too close but make sure you're at a position where you can catch the beetle. Once you have caught it, keep pressing A and swing your net. After catching a bug once, you will start to catch it over and over again every time you swing your net even if nothing is there. Keep swinging until you're pockets are full with beetles. After this, you want to get out of here. You can either travel north from where you came from to the red bridge and the huge rock. Go through that rock and you will be on the tracks again. Now to get off of the tracks to go to retail and sell your pocket-full of loot, get off the tracks by either going south of where you would usually head to main street or you can just go through the little space right next to it. Once you're off the tracks, go to retail and sell all your beetles. Then keep on doing it until you get as many bells as you want. It's really simple and fast once you know how to do it. Another way of getting out of the abyss is to make sure you dig holes somewhere. For example my friend digs holes next to Cezars' house so in-case we need to get out, we use the holes as an escape. Just use your net to guide you to where the hole is in your actual town and it'll actually send you back up as if it was a pitfall seed. Now you are free! Thanks for coming out!


Enjoy!!


----------



## DarkOnyx

Cool glitch!Probably won't use it to make a bunch of bells because that would take away the fun but I love playing around with bugs and glitches,I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Loving game glitches I might as well try this out later, as well I have enough bells. Thanks for that information.


----------



## Alanstoy

Lol sure sounds like alot of work. >.< But it is fun to play around with any glitches. haha


----------



## DarkOnyx

Having trouble falling off the bridge onto the rock.


----------



## Hypno KK

I'm confused about what the red bridge is supposed to be.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

It's the part of the train tracks that turn red. It's on top of the beach.


----------



## Shydragon

help I got stuck between the beach and the ocean

Edit: nevermind I managed to net glitch into the ocean and swim back to shore


----------



## ellabella12345

Sounds interesting! Gonna try it later!


----------



## Hypno KK

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> It's the part of the train tracks that turn red. It's on top of the beach.



I still don't get it, the only part of the train tracks I can walk on is the one that leads downtown (so of course it's north of the beach). I don't have any other part of my train tracks I can walk on, but nothing on it turns red.


----------



## Natzeky

Laser Beams said:


> I still don't get it, the only part of the train tracks I can walk on is the one that leads downtown (so of course it's north of the beach). I don't have any other part of my train tracks I can walk on, but nothing on it turns red.



In this case the part of the train tracks that Izzy is referring to is the segment that's over the ocean. You know when a train arrives it comes from a tunnel and follow the tracks to a red bridge in the ocean to get lost forever, that last segment of the tracks is where you have to go  (I mean the red bridge oc)
Also if you get to the train tracks from the contrary side where this bridge is located, just go like if you were going to main street and then go down again, passing behind the traffic signal

EDIT
This: 



Spoiler


----------



## Ankhes

I don't have enough bells, but I really want to try this for the fun of it mostly.  I've heard of the net glitch and if I understand the OP correctly it sounds like I keep my net out and press A to walk slowly with it.

Hmmm...I'll make sure to save and see if I can do this!  I also never knew about coming up thru pitfalls or any of this.  Lol!  Sounds like fun, tho!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Wow, this sounds cool!  I like to actually hunt the beetles though, but I might try this eventually. c:


----------



## Improv

just so you guys know she's trying to troll


----------



## Ankhes

Swurve said:


> just so you guys know she's trying to troll



I honestly don't know.  Are you sure?  I ask only because altho trolls are everywhere, unfortunately, this post is so detailed that I wonder.


----------



## Improv

I talk to her friend on Skype and after the first two posts all I heard was

"OH MAN THEY FELL FOR HER"


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

lol im not trolling this is true


----------



## Ankhes

Swurve said:


> I talk to her friend on Skype and after the first two posts all I heard was
> 
> "OH MAN THEY FELL FOR HER"



In that case then I'm glad I haven't bothered to waste my time!  Thanks for the heads up.  I know there are a lot of glitches in this game and it sounded plausible.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Izzy is shown browsing this thread but isn't responding.  AFK?  Hmm...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

they probably didnt get the glitch?


----------



## Improv

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> lol im not trolling this is true



I'd like some pictures.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

i dont have to proove anything to you go try it out for yourself you spoiled little daddys boy.


----------



## Improv

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i dont have to proove anything to you go try it out for yourself you spoiled little daddys boy.



Nah, you're the creator of the thread so provide some pictures.


----------



## Ankhes

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i dont have to proove anything to you go try it out for yourself you spoiled little daddys boy.



Me?  I'm not a boy.  And if you mean Swurve, maybe you do have to prove it.  Take pics or something would help us all if all this is true.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

You should try it for yourself. It is true. It's fine if you don't want to but it's your loss.


----------



## Improv

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> You should try it for yourself. It is true. It's fine if you don't want to but it's your loss.



If it's true, why is it so hard to provide some picture proof?


----------



## DarkOnyx

I tried,it worked for me.I just didn't do the beetle part,don't have trees,but everything else is definiteley true.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Do you think it's appropriate to just come in here and say "just to let you guys know she's trolling" without any information at all? That was pretty ignorant of you.


----------



## Improv

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Do you think it's appropriate to just come in here and say "just to let you guys know she's trolling" without any information at all? That was pretty ignorant of you.



Do you think it's appropriate to send me thousands of DM's for no reason?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

lol that has nothing to do with this so basically if anyone is trolling here, its you.


----------



## Improv

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> lol that has nothing to do with this so basically if anyone is trolling here, its you.



Provide some proof and I'll be proven wrong.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

What do you need me to proove?


----------



## Improv

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> What do you need me to proove?



That it works???


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

Lol why would anyone believe this


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I mean like which part?


----------



## meo

Swurve said:


> Provide some proof and I'll be proven wrong.



Obviously you have some negativity going on with the thread OP but just walk away. Your posts aren't constructive at all and are just spamming the thread. If you want to try what's in the OP then do it...if not then don't. Simple as that.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Absolute,your just helping fuel the flame war...-.- People,stop fighting.You should respect other members and just end it.


----------



## Locket

I remember doing the abyss glitch, found a common butterfly, caught it, and  swing, "Yay! I found a common butterfly! over and over, it was like WTF

- - - Post Merge - - -



AbsoluteZer0 said:


> Lol why would anyone believe this



I did it on a common butterfly


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Thank you, Star Fire.


----------



## Locket

And save to get out,  if you want to faint lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Thank you, Star Fire.



No problem


----------



## feavre

Gonna try it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well I can't get off the red thing to the rock 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well I fell into the ocean not onto the rock


----------



## Thunder

Regardless of any tension there might be between you and Swurve, I'd say it's completely rational to want proof to back-up such an extreme claim.

Though if you're lying, now would be a good time to come clean about it.


----------



## Naiad

I've gotten onto the bridge, but I'm confused on what to do next >^<


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Here I'll have some pictures up soon

- - - Post Merge - - -




- - - Post Merge - - -

there


----------



## Naiad

Thank You~ >.< I'll try it later


----------



## Zigzag991

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Thank You~ >.< I'll try it later



Try it now, heheheHORF


----------



## feavre

Awesome awesome.  I'm failing but still its awesome


----------



## Skyfall

It's too much for my brain.  Although it looks cool, I'd love to go on the train tracks.


----------



## Ankhes

AWESOME!  Thank you!  I'll definitely try it in a town I TT in.  This looks fun.  I don't know if I'll be able to do all the maneuvering, but I will, at the very least, have a very cool adventure.  

I DO want bells, tho...I do, I do, I do.


----------



## Naiad

Ankhes said:


> AWESOME!  Thank you!  I'll definitely try it in a town I TT in.  This looks fun.  I don't know if I'll be able to do all the maneuvering, but I will, at the very least, have a very cool adventure.
> 
> I DO want bells, tho...I do, I do, I do.



Trying to get off the bridge kills me every time :'D It's quite difficult, but this could be a really great way to earn bells if you master it > u <


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Alright! If you need any help with it, just tell me. I'm always here!


----------



## Venn

Ill try this out when July Comes and if I am bored.


----------



## Ankhes

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Trying to get off the bridge kills me every time :'D It's quite difficult, but this could be a really great way to earn bells if you master it > u <



Then I'll make sure I master it!  I'm always so busy with doing other stuff in my too many towns that I'm always poor.  If I can master this I can walk into Gracie's and actually buy more than ONE piece of her super-costly furniture at once!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Alright! If you need any help with it, just tell me. I'm always here!



Thank you!  But know that I usually take people up on offers for help.  Be sure to have time on your hands if I come to you.   

I'm an older lady and came to this sort of gaming later in life.  In short - I'm rather "gaming-challenged" and usually need all the help I can get.


----------



## Gummysaur

Good to know. Muahahahhah..


----------



## Carina

Wow, it worked! Thank you very much!


----------



## Shirohibiki

omg this is so cool
im too lazy to try it but thanks for the pics!! really interesting stuff!! i love gamebreakers


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

You're welcome! So glad I could help D


----------



## Sashataras

Omg i am so gonna try this when july comes!! Can you do a video? I get so confused when it's just written out. Your pics did help me understand it more! Thanks for sharing this glitch D!!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Ok! I'll try and have a video up soon. ^^


----------



## Ankhes

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Ok! I'll try and have a video up soon. ^^



Oh, that would be BEYOND awesome!  I was too embarrassed to ask for a video.  Thank you, Sashataras, for asking!   

Don't forget to post a link here, Izzy.  Me needs linkys and videos.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

It should work in June, the beetle bugs on the palm trees are out.

Still haven't tried this out yet because either its raining in my town, and I suck at the net glitch lol.


----------



## Sashataras

Ankhes said:


> Oh, that would be BEYOND awesome!  I was too embarrassed to ask for a video.  Thank you, Sashataras, for asking!
> 
> Don't forget to post a link here, Izzy.  Me needs linkys and videos.



No problem I guess 

- - - Post Merge - - -

You could do this in June and August as well, just a bit trickier for bugs!


----------



## Senor Mexicano

I did this once, didn't know about the bug glitch. Also, I did it in multiplayer with the popper (atleast i think what its called).


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

my town is like dead no beetles are spawning


----------



## Ankhes

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> my town is like dead no beetles are spawning



They are notoriously camera shy.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

FINALLY GOT A VIDEO my whole body is asleep


----------



## March1392

This sounds sketchy, but you never know unless you try I suppose.


----------



## Ankhes

March1392 said:


> This sounds sketchy, but you never know unless you try I suppose.



True.  People here have tried it and says it works, and Izzy posted some pics.  I'll try it when I see the video.  I have a tough time with tricky stuff but I'm game to try.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

video is uploading. will post soon


----------



## Naiad

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> video is uploading. will post soon



Yesss >^< I have so many problems with the bridge ;A; I NEED a video


----------



## feavre

I believed her since the description is really specific and descriptive.  And I knew the bug net glitch already.


----------



## chris1355

sounds awesome gonna go try it out


----------



## Ankhes

I have heard of the net glitch and had no doubt that that is real because so many people talk about it and I think I've seen it on YouTube.  But the rest of this one is VERY specific and detailed, so I believed her, too.  But I still needed more than a written description. At least pics with explanations for each step or a video.  Video is best, tho!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

video will be ready in a few mins


----------



## LinDUNguin

Wait, does the number of total bugs you've caught go up every time this works then? Like, theoretically could one cheat his or her way to the golden bug-catching badge this way?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

^ I'm pretty sure but i'm not 100% sure


----------



## Ankhes

LinDUNguin said:


> Wait, does the number of total bugs you've caught go up every time this works then? Like, theoretically could one cheat his or her way to the golden bug-catching badge this way?



Oh, wow...that's a great question.  I never would have thought of that.  But a bug caught is a bug caught, right?  And if it sells for bells I would think it would count.  But again, we're talking about a glitch here.  Hmm...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

youtube is taking forever to fix the lghting so here it is 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V07p8RZ0hm0


----------



## Naiad

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> youtube is taking forever to fix the lghting so here it is
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V07p8RZ0hm0



Thank you! I'll try it out now ^^


----------



## Queen Greene

Thanks so much for taking the time to do this! I can't wait to try it now.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

no problem! It's really fun!


----------



## ShinySandwich

That's cool


----------



## Big Forum User

I'm scared of doing that because glitches are basically just small coding errors. And what is corruption? A whole LOT of coding errors.


----------



## Ankhes

Wow...that was amazing!  The being invisible part is really weird and disorientating, but I think I can manage.  Thank you so much!  This is pretty amazing.  Now if I can do it I'll post, and if I can't, I'll post.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

thanks guys!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I GOT OVER 1,000,000,000 BELLS FROM THIS


----------



## LinDUNguin

Big Forum User said:


> I'm scared of doing that because glitches are basically just small coding errors. And what is corruption? A whole LOT of coding errors.



Well, not quite. Corruption in any game generally happens when a file is overwritten that shouldn't be overwritten, a save file is not written over correctly, or a required file is missing altogether. This glitch is a matter of the models being able to be clipped through, and a bunch of weirdness with collision boxes. I don't think this will have any affect on your save state c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I GOT OVER 1,000,000,000 BELLS FROM THIS



Crazy stuff.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Bumping so more people can see and try this out.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Having so much trouble right at the beginning, I did the slow walking, empty pockets holding a net and nothing xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoo got on the bridge so never mind, time to master this xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Well made it as far as the void lol not sure how to tell where bugs are xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ugh so every time I position my net in the void to see where any bugs are, all I get is some weird close-up of my town farther in that or black lines. Any reason why I might be seeing this xD?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for somewhat spamming not my intention, just wanted to say I got the trick down, just sad that there are no bugs xD also do they respawn during the glitch or do you have to continue trying it again? last post for the night^_^ 

Yup ok they do respawn and I am rejoicing xD


----------



## Kildor

This is cheating. This probably isn't allowed in the forums. Although I am not sure.


----------



## Naiad

Kildor said:


> This is cheating. This probably isn't allowed in the forums. Although I am not sure.



Thunder posted on Page 5. He didn't threaten to close the thread or anything, so it should be okay.


----------



## Atsushicchi

Sounds cool.

I'll try it and see if it works~


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

This isn't cheating. Hacking is cheating. A glitch is something in the game that everyone can do and it is part of the game therefor not cheating.


----------



## Waluigi

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> This isn't cheating. Hacking is cheating. A glitch is something in the game that everyone can do and it is part of the game therefor not cheating.



Glitches are cheating. They are not an intended mechanic and in this situation give you an unfair advantage (money wise)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

They're part of the game right? So it isn't 100% cheating.


----------



## in-a-pickle

Cheating or not cheating, it takes extra work to take advantage of a glitch, so I doubt developers would mind since your using the game so actively


----------



## Cass

I don't think it really matters whether or not it's cheating.
Use the glitch or not, it's your choice! No one is forcing anyone to use it 

Might give this a shot later, thanks OP.


----------



## Waluigi

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> They're part of the game right? So it isn't 100% cheating.



Its not intentional and never was meant to be. If nintendo ever bother, it will be patched if AC gets updated.

Not intended + taking advantage of = cheating.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Then do it while you can!


----------



## Thunder

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Thunder posted on Page 5. He didn't threaten to close the thread or anything, so it should be okay.



When I first posted in this thread, my main focus was to settle whatever dispute was going on, so the thread itself possibly being against the rules kind of got swept under the rug. Can't say this thread is out of the woods yet (resist the halloween joke thunder, do it for the people).


----------



## Ankhes

Well, according to Miriam-Webester, their definition of cheating is -
1cheat
verb \ˈchēt\

: to break a rule or law usually to gain an advantage at something

: to take something from (someone) by lying or breaking a rule

: to prevent (someone) from having something that he or she deserves or was expecting to get
Full Definition of CHEAT
transitive verb
1
:  to deprive of something valuable by the use of deceit or fraud
2
:  to influence or lead by deceit, trick, or artifice
3
:  to elude or thwart by or as if by outwitting <cheat death>
intransitive verb
1
a :  to practice fraud or trickery
b :  to violate rules dishonestly <cheat at cards> <cheating on a test>
2
:  to be sexually unfaithful —usually used with on <was cheating on his wife>
3
:  to position oneself defensively near a particular area in anticipation of a play in that area <the shortstop was cheating toward second base> 

When I was in college in a law class (only level 101 for my own Major) we were told that to many times try to picture the scenario in a Courtroom.  If there is wiggle-room and the accusations can be countered and come down to a matter of opinion, the judge would have to toss the suit out of court.  He would have no real choice otherwise the legal "Pandora's Box" would arise and become an entire slippery slope of claims and suits spinning out of control.

This situation seems to be, at worst, taking advantage of, which in itself is not cheating, as no laws or rules are being broken.  And since there are no clear and precise "rules" by Nintendo, if they are even in a position to litigate which I doubt they would, any judge worth his salt would toss this out.

Is it taking advantage?  Certainly.  But is it illegal or truly cheating?  I highly doubt it.  However, that is so subjective one way or another that there is no clear answer.  The judge would have to dismiss this if it were a case.

Gah...I hope this was a good example.  My professor was so much better with this such scenarios.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenny Mcormick said:


> Not intended + taking advantage of = cheating.



Snipped a bit.  But no, not really.  Say a dress shop puts a line of clothing on sale to draw in more customers.  Say some of the dresses are super expensive and they underestimated the amount of people who would come and buy so much that they lost money and were shoved mercilessly into the Red.

Not intentional for that to have happened, but the customers did nothing wrong.  No, the results to harm the business were not intentional, but taking advantage of a great sale is not illegal or cheating.  Even if the customers knew what could happen, they were not acting in an illegal manner.  Again, this sort of case would be dismissed.  So, unintentional and taking advantage of does not equal cheating.  Likely not in many, many cases.  I'm not defending this sort of thing, but simply being realistic about it.  Simply feeling strongly about something does not make it "right or wrong" in many scenarios.  The subjectivity is the main problem here.


----------



## grahamf

I don't see why this gltch is an issue. it only affect you and just you, and the game simply does not have any methods for your infinite bells to affect others. All it does is allow you to complete objectives (mortgage, catalog) a little bit faster. It's not like this game is a MMORPG where you can buy a level 9,001 Tessen of Infinite Smacking that would take someone else years to come up with the cash.

That being said, I might try this once or twice. But I need to rebalance my tree types as I have t0o many palms (and actually took out all of my non-perfect town fruit!)


----------



## Zigzag991

But those examples don't really have anything to do with abusing glitches like this. Let's say you have a platformed where there's a lot of enemies, but there's a glitch that allows you to not take damage and therefore you breeze through all the levels. Or, let's look at Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door. In the game, there's certain glitches that let you completely skip chapters. Are you saying it isn't cheating to abuse a glitch and get through the game even though you weren't intended to? It's like in certain Mario levels hacks, you can just fly through the top of the level and break it, so you don't have to go through the obstacles you were intended to go through.


----------



## Ankhes

I don't know about the Mario glitches.  I rather think that the player is, if anything cheating him or herself by skipping chapters.  It is not legally (and morality and ethics are only subjective so I am using something more concrete, thus my term "legal") cheating.  It could be considered by some to be, but not by others.  But hey, if somebody wants to cough up $50 or so bucks for a game and skip chapters, I guess that's their cuppa.  

I wouldn't do that, tho.  I love to experience the entirety of a game.  Plus repeat it over and over and over and over...


----------



## Senpai

Why is it so hard to get on the train tracks? I moved up one time but messed up :'( Now i can't do it again


----------



## Shimmer

I'm really interested in trying this out!

The only AC glitch I've tried was the one where you can run in the rivers. This one looks intense but it seems safe to me. 

For those complaining about how it's "cheating" it practically the same thing as going to the island and respawning the beetles. It's a little faster, sure, but honestly, not by much in my eyes. Plus, it seems like it's time consuming to run into the train tracks and such so it's not by any means a 100% fast glitch.

I see using hacking devices to be cheating. This is using what's in the game. There have been glitches in many video games. It's not like this is a new concept.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

You can also do this over Wifi where you can use the tweeter or beans and your friend can push you into the tracks.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

if u got expensive beetles for premium at re-tail, this glitch is for you


----------



## sock

Sounds really interesting! Definitely going to try, thanks for sharing


----------



## Manaphio

Omg it worked I got 128 k from horned atlases hopefully next time I can get a golden stag or horned Hercules !!!!!!


----------



## Bird

You could get stung by a scorpion, just a warning. Also, the beetles disappear when I;m positioned right. D:


----------



## ryan88

doen't work for me


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

ryan88 said:


> doen't work for me


Which part of the glitch????


----------



## Miya902

Interesting glitch, but a little to much work for me. I'm lazy. =P I'll stick to turnips and premi fruits.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Worked!

I made 1mil off of it in 2 nights


----------



## SunnyWindy

Once you get the twist, it's so easy to do!


----------



## ryan88

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Which part of the glitch????



getting on the track! i try but i always go to main street! And this is cheating! Getting you bells(lots!) Why would TBT not allow duping? It's in the game! This is the same as duping!(Well almost..).


----------



## Ankhes

ryan88 said:


> getting on the track! i try but i always go to main street! And this is cheating! Getting you bells(lots!) Why would TBT not allow duping? It's in the game! This is the same as duping!(Well almost..).



Whoa...calm down and chill out.  The "cheating" or not is a whole other debate. This thread is about the glitch.  Besides, you are trying it, so trying it, failing at a part of it, then yelling and not even using the Caps key most of the time is really weird.  Well, you DID use "it's" correctly, so I'll give you that...  

Just calm down, okay?  Just try it for fun.  Game glitches can be a lot of fun if you don't take them too seriously.  One of my faves is in the "Fable" series where your character floats way up high, your dog is on top of the treasure chests, or your dog gets stuck in the middle of a rock or tree.


----------



## kittylover1379

I can't seem to do the net glitch D:


----------



## Ankhes

kittylover1379 said:


> I can't seem to do the net glitch D:



Heh...I can't either.  It must take a knack.  I'm going to keep trying for a while, tho.  It may be a lucky step or something.


----------



## kittylover1379

Ankhes said:


> Heh...I can't either.  It must take a knack.  I'm going to keep trying for a while, tho.  It may be a lucky step or something.



Try using the fence if you haven't already. I watched a thing on youtube maybe it will work once your almost there stop pressing a and It might work


----------



## Ankhes

kittylover1379 said:


> Try using the fence if you haven't already. I watched a thing on youtube maybe it will work once your almost there stop pressing a and It might work



Ooh!  Nice idea!  I'll try that.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

ryan88 said:


> getting on the track! i try but i always go to main street! And this is cheating! Getting you bells(lots!) Why would TBT not allow duping? It's in the game! This is the same as duping!(Well almost..).



You aren't forced to do this you know. And I don't know what you mean by "go to main street".


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I had such trouble going on the rock but I finally got the hang of it. I also realized that saving and continuing helps send you back to your house because it'd be like getting bitten my a tarantula or by a scorpion


----------



## strawberrywine

Doing this with a friend right now c:


----------



## ryan88

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> You aren't forced to do this you know. And I don't know what you mean by "go to main street".


ok let me explain more. When you go to main street you go on the track. If you go on the track to where to do the net glich it will have a force to bring you to main street!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ryan88 said:


> ok let me explain more. When you go to main street you go on the track. If you go on the track to where to do the net glich it will have a force to bring you to main street!



You do the net glitch infront of the fence .-.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

ryan88 said:


> ok let me explain more. When you go to main street you go on the track. If you go on the track to where to do the net glich it will have a force to bring you to main street!



You aren't supposed to do it there. You need to do the net glitch by the fence. Not the part that you use to go to Main Street].


----------



## stitchmaker

Is it faster than the island?   It took me awhile to get on the tracks and still haven't got on to the rock.
I do have issues with my right hand.  It's hard to hold the button for along time.

How do you go back after collecting the beetles?  save and quit?  If you have to travel back that's more time spent.


----------



## Pirate

w/e.


----------



## Geckozilla4

I still can't get of the bridge....  Been trying for ages watched the video and I still can't get of the silly  bridge



Wait just did it haha


----------



## mattyboo1

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Oj, so me and a friend figured this out around last Winter. I thought it would be nice to share. This is a glitch that can easily come in handy if you are in need of some quick money during the summer time when the beetles are out.
> --This glitch is %100 safe.--
> 
> Requirements:
> The month of July (when the beetles are out)
> Palm trees planted on your beach (A good amount for beetles to spawn)
> A net.
> Empty pockets.
> --------------
> So let's get started! I am going to explain how this glitch works.
> 
> ~~First, you need to make sure you're pockets are empty and you are holding a net. Go on to the train tracks using your net. (If you don't know how to do the net glitch you basically press and hold a and walk as slowly as possible into the train tracks, you will slowly go through he boundary.) Then, once you are on the train tracks, go to where the red part of the train tracks are. They can be either to your left or right. Go all the way you can run. Now, using your net, glitch either left or right depending on where you red bridge is, all the way until you fall next to a huge rock. Once you have fallen travel all the way South (You can also travel North but South is safer and I will be assuming you are traveling South as I continue the explanation.) Keep on running until you have reached the bottom corner of your whole town. Past this, there will be nothing but a dark abyss. That is where you want to go. After you pass the bottom of your whole town, take your net out if you already haven't and swing it, it will show that you're town is still there but it's invisible and the only way to see it is to swing your net. Keep traveling south, to where the beach is and the palm trees. Wait until a beetle spawns, you keep running and swinging your net to check but be sure you're at a distance where if you do swing your net you won't scare anything off. Once you see a beetle, walk toward it by holding A with the net. You will see your footsteps on the beach and you won't be able to see yourself while you holding A. This is where hand-eye coordination comes in. Be sure you are facing the bug and once you get close to it, swing your net at it. Sometimes I mess up and swing the wrong way or I'm sometimes too close but make sure you're at a position where you can catch the beetle. Once you have caught it, keep pressing A and swing your net. After catching a bug once, you will start to catch it over and over again every time you swing your net even if nothing is there. Keep swinging until you're pockets are full with beetles. After this, you want to get out of here. You can either travel north from where you came from to the red bridge and the huge rock. Go through that rock and you will be on the tracks again. Now to get off of the tracks to go to retail and sell your pocket-full of loot, get off the tracks by either going south of where you would usually head to main street or you can just go through the little space right next to it. Once you're off the tracks, go to retail and sell all your beetles. Then keep on doing it until you get as many bells as you want. It's really simple and fast once you know how to do it. Another way of getting out of the abyss is to make sure you dig holes somewhere. For example my friend digs holes next to Cezars' house so in-case we need to get out, we use the holes as an escape. Just use your net to guide you to where the hole is in your actual town and it'll actually send you back up as if it was a pitfall seed. Now you are free! Thanks for coming out!
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!



This sounds like a pretty complicated glitch so i probably won't do it. but I may test it out just for the fun of it.


----------



## benben12

I'm not sure how to do this part: "Now, using your net, glitch either left or right depending on where you red bridge is, all the way until you fall next to a huge rock."


----------



## jessicat_197

I can't get onto the tracks no matter how slow I walk...I always end up on main :c


----------



## jessicat_197

nvm I saw a video but I still can't get into the tracks


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

It just takes practice, trust me. When I was first introduced into this, I couldn't get it.


----------



## Meloetta




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

lol good luck ma bros


----------



## Geckozilla4

Now I've got th e hang of it is really easy you notice the movement more easily after a while


----------



## mattyboo1

Meloetta said:


>



are you able to catch the golden stag unlimited times?


----------



## mayorsasspant

Thanks for sharing this with us! I'll probably try it to get on the train tracks since it looks so cool lol


----------



## Meloetta

mattyboo1 said:


> are you able to catch the golden stag unlimited times?



Yes.


----------



## HyperDust

Hypno KK said:


> I still don't get it, the only part of the train tracks I can walk on is the one that leads downtown (so of course it's north of the beach). I don't have any other part of my train tracks I can walk on, but nothing on it turns red.



The bridge that goes over the water.
The net glitch lets you clip onto the parts of the train tracks you can't normally stand on so you clip onto the OOB tracks and walk to the bridge.


----------



## Flare

So does this still work?


----------



## demondays

Flare21 said:


> So does this still work?



Nope, because the net glitch was removed.


----------

